
Ask HN: Where can I host a file for free in 2020? - dzej_bi
I&#x27;d like to host a file somewhere in the cloud and publicly share a link to download it.<p>1. For free
2. Reliable
3. I want the file to start downloading right after a link is clicked. So that no &quot;download page&quot; shows up in between. All major cloud vendors offering free file sharing (Google Drive, WeTransfer, etc.) show this download page.<p>It is EXE file, 29MB large.
======
arkadiyt
You can copy the direct download link from Google Drive's download page. For
instance:

[https://drive.google.com/uc?id=1cwRBCm3TbjpYMTVqJBsjfFGtrQ5Z...](https://drive.google.com/uc?id=1cwRBCm3TbjpYMTVqJBsjfFGtrQ5ZdkGq&export=download)

I'm sure other providers are similar.

------
badrabbit
Use a ngrok tunnel. I also had some luck with transfer.sh I believe. Your
operating word here is "free".

For a exe, just use github . i know a few projects that host downloads on
there.

